
C++: Uniform initialization isn’t - ingve
https://medium.com/@barryrevzin/uniform-initialization-isnt-82533d3b9c11
======
HelloNurse
TLDR: Letting the compiler figure out both types (with template argument
deduction) and constructors (with brace initialization) is a bad idea, causing
embarrassing type errors in common, practical cases. Either or both sides
should be explicit.

There are some good points, particularly about messy exceptions to messy type
deduction rules, but I'm deeply irritated by the willingness to bend the
language specification, or at least coding guidelines, to care for developers
who don't bother to read code or documentation and hope to guess constructors
successfully.

